

Show HN: Gluten-free Restaurant Locator for Android - rsandhu
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.celiacfeed.android

======
xrd
-1 for requiring registration before I know whether this App gives me value. Good idea but I don't love starting our relationship this way

